# The loser!



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

I found this article very helpful and liked to share it with everyone of you who is going through difficulties in your relationship, not knowing why he/she is doing that? What is the solution? why you are walking on eggshells? or why your partner is leaving you? 
Are you moving fast in your relationship? Slowdown and take a look.......
You will find more answers.... Hope it is going to be helpful to both of you..

'The Loser' Warning Signs You're Dating a Loser

Best wishes


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh crap! I see myself here too! 

I better just print it out and just pick one to talk with counselor this week!

Thanks for posting this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

This article should be a "stickie" for this site. 

And I'm surprised to see folks admit they see themselves in it-good for you; recognizing the problem is the first step toward fixing it!


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Sometimes it is hard to fix back a damaged relationship but never too late to make a change within ourselves.

For the abuser or the abused they are both at fault.
Both abuser and/or abused were also at certain point the victims of abuse in the past.

To be abuser also needs a common ground, the abused mistake is being the enabler.

Life is too short to waste it by blaming ourselves or the others. Whether we are abused or abusers a change could always be done and admitting the truth and holding the responsibility of our actions is the first step to make a new start!


Good luck everyone!!!


----------

